# Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen



## brummi73 (21. Juni 2009)

Wie hoch sind ca die Prüfungsgebühren für einen Fischereischein und wie hoch sind die Zusatzkosten für Lehrmaterial und Unterricht? Wo muß man sich für so einen Lehrgang anmelden? Besteht die Prüfung nur aus einem schriftlichen Teil oder auch mündlich und Praxis? Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111452


----------



## brummi73 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen*

Ah, danke da habe ich wohl was übersehen.


----------



## brummi73 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen*

Hab da mal trotzdem noch eine Frage, besteht die Prüfung aus Fragen mit ankreuzen oder muß man da selbst richtige Antworten schreiben?


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen*

ankreuzen

antonio


----------



## brummi73 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu Fischereischein Thüringen*

Oh, ist ja noch besser. Vielen Dank!!!


----------

